# Driver App shows 4.9, rider app shows no surge



## Rafterc2 (Mar 21, 2016)

My driver app has had many times today that it showed anywhere from a 3.8 to a 4.9. I got pinged for a ride with no surge - imagine my disappointment. Uber tells me that the rider is in a no surge area. I am in a small town and the whole city shows red and I am familiar with the rider's location so that is not true. I have reset network settings, etc and it still is happening. What do you suppose is up? Has this happened to you? I drive a large car so try to pick up as many surges as possible.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Rafterc2 said:


> My driver app has had many times today that it showed anywhere from a 3.8 to a 4.9. I got pinged for a ride with no surge What do you suppose is up? Has this happened to you? I drive a large car so try to pick up as many surges as possible.


Uber got you to pick up a minimum fare, that's all. The finger of God, I mean Travis is hard at work. Welcome to Uber. Uber will give you some lame excuse like "the rider app updates faster then the driver app". It's just like the ad you saw before joining Uber, "make great money". Which in turn, minimum wage to a Nigerian refugee is great money. You'll figure this out the more you drive.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Rafterc2 said:


> My driver app has had many times today that it showed anywhere from a 3.8 to a 4.9. I got pinged for a ride with no surge - imagine my disappointment. Uber tells me that the rider is in a no surge area. I am in a small town and the whole city shows red and I am familiar with the rider's location so that is not true. I have reset network settings, etc and it still is happening. What do you suppose is up? Has this happened to you? I drive a large car so try to pick up as many surges as possible.


Download the rider app and use that exclusively to see what is going on in terms of surge. The driver app is slow to update; the rider app is real-time. You would think a $60+ billion dollar company could improve such a small fix for their partner app. Oh wait... the joke is on me; they purposely lag the driver app so drivers stay on and get the folks that have waited patiently for the surge to go away.


----------



## Chicago88 (Feb 7, 2016)

Always check pax whenever in a surge area and be very quick to hit driver "app off" the very moment it starts to drop... Many times surges go from 1.9 to zero in a blink.... Thanks Uber!


----------



## Lucho136 (May 9, 2016)

Rafterc2 said:


> My driver app has had many times today that it showed anywhere from a 3.8 to a 4.9. I got pinged for a ride with no surge - imagine my disappointment. Uber tells me that the rider is in a no surge area. I am in a small town and the whole city shows red and I am familiar with the rider's location so that is not true. I have reset network settings, etc and it still is happening. What do you suppose is up? Has this happened to you? I drive a large car so try to pick up as many surges as possible.


Hi, I drive uber in Panama and I will in toronto in the future. Sometimes they set the surge for one category only, for example: they put uber black in 2.0 and uber x in normal price. People start to request only x.


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

Watching the rider app i've noticed surge beeing on like 2.1, then, for a brief moment surge goes away, like 5 seconds to surge to 2.7 or even higher. I wonder if pax can quickly order in that brief moment of time?


----------



## Lucho136 (May 9, 2016)

Dutch-Ub said:


> Watching the rider app i've noticed surge beeing on like 2.1, then, for a brief moment surge goes away, like 5 seconds to surge to 2.7 or even higher. I wonder if pax can quickly order in that brief moment of time?


Yes, they can make the request at any timen, the app tell them when the surge will expired so they can wait or if they are in a hurry they will accept a higher price.
Do you work full time in uber? How much do you make per week?
I make around 700 a week in panama, prices here are very low.


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

Lucho136 said:


> Yes, they can make the request at any timen, the app tell them when the surge will expired so they can wait or if they are in a hurry they will accept a higher price.
> Do you work full time in uber? How much do you make per week?
> I make around 700 a week in panama, prices here are very low.


I don't drive for Uber (yet).

I do think it is a major flaw if riders can take advantage of those couple of seconds that it takes to surge again after expiring. Should explain why drivers do get standard fare rides in highly surging areas.


----------



## Mickeym88 (May 4, 2016)

I have noticed the rider app updates about 30 seconds before the driver app. Whenever in surge zone I watch the rider app. Rare surges I my area so sometimes I sit home and wait for one. Got caught waiting on the driver app a couple times. I think I've figured that one out now.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Driver & pax are real time when surge rises. It's when surge is dropping that the driver app lags consistently minutes behind.


----------

